# Any Interest in SW Iowa/Eastern NE



## dankc908

Is there any interest in forming an IAP group in the Omaha/Council Bluffs area (and surrounding areas)?


----------



## iowacobb

I would be interested in something like that.  What did you have in mind?  

I'm 40 minutes east of West Des Moines, so about 2 hours or so from you.

Thanks,
Tim McGill
www.iowacobb.com


----------



## hunter-27

I'm always too far in one direction or the other from all the "cool" stuff.


----------



## dankc908

iowacobb said:


> I would be interested in something like that.  What did you have in mind?



I don't know yet - thought I'd see what interest is there and then look at what might work!


----------



## dankc908

Thought I'd do a quick update to see if there is any more interest.  I do have a place willing to host a couple of 'learning sessions' in West O.  A couple ideas that I have might be a demo on BLO/CA finish and/or filling the grain on open grain pens.  I am also going to try to teach myself how to do decals on pens and would be willing to demo if the group (small group at this point) wishes.  I do have a couple of local guys (not on this forum) interested in some kind of user's group.  If interested drop me a note/email or respond in this forum thread.


----------



## Wheaties

I'd be interested


----------



## Hvskers

*Old thread*

Any new interest in a chapter around here?


----------

